#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Семь чуленов

## Denli

Как известно, в книге про практику Мандаравы описаны семь чуленов: можжевеловый, медовый и т.п. А вот чего в книге нет: нет рекомендаций по применению того или иного. Может кто в курсе: Ринпоче давал комментарии по этому вопросу?

----------

